
So far, no spike in coronavirus in places reopening, U.S. health secretary says - mrfusion
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa/no-spike-in-coronavirus-in-places-reopening-us-health-secretary-says-idUSKBN22T0HN
======
ColinWright
> _... but it was still too early to determine such trends, ..._

It will take around 2 weeks for increased contacts to start to show
symptomatic patients, to report "We've re-opened and there's no spike" seems
irresponsible, bordering on dangerous.

~~~
mrfusion
To be fair it’s been over three weeks since Georgia reopened (0)

0) [https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newsweek.com/its-been-
one-w...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newsweek.com/its-been-one-week-
since-georgia-eased-its-coronavirus-lockdown-reopened-businessesheres-
where-1501487%3famp=1)

~~~
HarryHirsch
Are the churches open yet? From what I see, Georgia religious leaders (at
least from mainstream denominations) are hesitant.

~~~
mrfusion
I think it’s good for people to move at a pace they’re comfortable with.

